# I'm One Of You Now.



## serdal23 (May 15, 2011)

Dear Aquadive Family,

I got my first (but absolutely not last) Aquadive BS100 less than half hour ago. 

I would like write a mini review with lots of fotos later today. Somehow I can not start any thread from any computer, that's why I have started this thread via my cellphone. 

Stay tuned, very best regards...




Capt. Serdal

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## serdal23 (May 15, 2011)

Dear Aquadivers,

I finally uploaded some fotos to my phtobucket, and I will post them now.

First, that amazing bezel and case made me fall for this model some time ago. Each time I was staring and drooling your amazing fotos, I knew something bad was going to happen! 



And the helium valve is both sweet and hidden between the lugs out of the way perfectly:



My dear friend Jeff mentioned to me about the wonder of the lume, but he forgot to mention how hypnotizing it is. See yourfelf:



I have not come across this kind of incredible lume that often till now. It is, indeed, top notch.

The entire dial, hands, and text are very beautiful:



I also like the ISO strap a lot. Very comfy, heavy duty, and the length is perfect:



Vancouver Harbour (In BC, Canada) has been foggy all week long, but this amazing lume has been brightening my horizon:



I have been checking the accuracy since I received this baby from Jeff, a very wonderful local friend of mine, at 1200 yesterday. It has not missed a single beat so far. He was right when he mentioned to me about the brutal accuracy of this gorgeous timepiece. I will continue updating you on the accuracy from time to time. Accuracy is my weakest point. I have had some GPS like accurate Automatic timepieces, and I think this piece (And brand) is one of them.

I ever since love drilled lugs for the ease of strap change and it makes our lives easier, however I am still having hard time sometimes while attaching the SELs. With this screw lugs, that problem is eliminated, too. What a smart and brilliant design!

And the box . . . I would like to continue my mini review with some box and set fotos later today. But I have to say, this box set is the FAR SUPERIOR to any timepieces and brands I have ever owned! It is not only fantastic material wise, but the chronometer certificate which is showing the accuracy in different positions? Is this real? Yes, it is! And I am much more than impressed.

Stay tuned, I will continue. Thank you for reading . . .

Capt. Serdal


----------



## phu (Jun 19, 2013)

Look very nice!!! Impatiently waiting for mine now.


----------



## serdal23 (May 15, 2011)

Dear Phu,

Thank you very much for your very kind words. Indeed, each time I show the lume to my coworkers, their jaws drop! The lume alone is very special.

I will take some case / box fotos tomorrow if I have time and continue my mini review with some box fotos.

I will also update you on the accuracy for two days.

very best regards . . .

Capt. Serdal


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Congrats Capt.:-!

Welcome to the Aquadive Family  looking forward to more photos of your beauty!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## serdal23 (May 15, 2011)

Dear Shannon,

Thank you so much for your very kind words and very warm welcome.

I will take some box set fotos and try to post them today.

Very best regards . . .

Capt. Serdal


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Captain, incredible watch. Congratulations. Thanks for sharing the photos.


----------



## serdal23 (May 15, 2011)

Dear Liwang22,

Thank you so much for your very kind words. Your Tuna on your avatar looks yummy!

It is, indeed, incredible at this price range! The whole package was prepared and put together very carefully, and attention to details (And plus) is hardly comparable to any time piece I have owned. 

All right, now my traditional brutal accuracy test result on my wrist continuously: First two days, it gained total +1 second, and at the end of third day the error was still +1 second! So, if I continued wearing this magnificent piece of art, it was going to continue keeping that spot on accuracy!

I strongly believe that I deserve this brutal accuracy. Have I mentioned how much and how deep I have been obsessed by maximum accuracy? Well, I have. Now you know 

After seeing this GPS accuracy, I put this gorgeous piece back to the box. I don't want to make any mark on it, besides my poor wife already began complaining. She thinks I love my Aquadive more than I love her. Well, can I blame her? ;-)

Box fotos will come in a few hours. Thank you all for reading, and for sharing my happiness . . .

Capt. Serdal


----------



## zephyrnoid (Mar 12, 2011)

Congrats on your BS100 SS. I miss Vancouver


----------



## serdal23 (May 15, 2011)

Dear Zephyrnoid,

Thank you very much for your very kind words.

One day you will visit Vancouver, and I will serve you as my guest of honour. Did you use to live in Vancouver or are you originally from Vancouver?

Very best regards . . .

Capt. Serdal


----------



## zephyrnoid (Mar 12, 2011)

I just visited for two days and also went to Victoria Island. The Pacific NorthWest is wonderful.


----------



## serdal23 (May 15, 2011)

It is, indeed, beautiful. And once in a while it rains. When it does, it never stops .

The nature is really gorgeous. 

I wish I knew you were visiting so we could have met. Hopefully next time, my friend.

Very best regards . . .

Capt. Serdal


----------



## amckiwi (Jul 20, 2012)

Welcome aboard Cap
Do you think you will stop with only one AD?
Stu


----------



## serdal23 (May 15, 2011)

Dear Stu,

Thank you very much for your very kind words and warm welcome.

Good question ;-) No, I don't think I will be able to stop at only one AD. I already began eyeing on a red BS100 GMT! I know this feeling . . .

Very best regards . . .

Capt. Serdal


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Congrats Captan!!

Great pick up and score!!



serdal23 said:


> Dear Aquadivers,
> 
> I finally uploaded some fotos to my phtobucket, and I will post them now.
> 
> ...


----------



## BigBrownBear (Jul 31, 2013)

Nice watch. Congratulations.

Out of interest, are you German, by any chance?


----------



## serdal23 (May 15, 2011)

Hello BBB,

Thank you very much for your very kind words.

I am Turkish Canadian, and have been living here in West Coast Canada, BC province for over 14 years. 

Are you German? I have been to Germany once, while crossing Kiel Kanal by ship, and it is a gorgeous country!

Very best regards . . .

Capt. Serdal


----------



## BigBrownBear (Jul 31, 2013)

serdal23 said:


> Hello BBB,
> 
> Thank you very much for your very kind words.
> 
> ...


No, I'm English. I was just curious because you used the German spelling of 'photo'.

I really like the BS 100/300, but I've never seen one in the flesh. Would really want to see one before I bought one, especially when judging which size to buy.


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

Wow... I am late to this party in a big way. SuPeR DuPeR congrats on this fine watch. One of the best (by far) value in a watch, PERIOD!


----------



## serdal23 (May 15, 2011)

Dear Arutlosjr11, thank you very much for your very kind words.

I am so happy that I am afraid of wearing this magnificent piece! I don`t want to scratch this baby, and I am paying extreme attention and care when I put it on my wrist. 

And I very much agree that this super beautiful timepiece is screaming value for the money and quality.

I wonder if I asked this question on another thread: Is Aquadive still producing BS100 GMT? I would like to buy a BS100 GMT red if that combination is produced.

Very best regards . . .

Capt. Serdal


----------



## mellonb1 (Aug 9, 2011)

Looking good Capt. The BS100 is a beautiful piece. Enjoy!


----------



## serdal23 (May 15, 2011)

Dear Mellonb1, thank you very much for your very kind words.

Indeed, it always blows my mind to see the entire piece each time I stare at it.

Very best regards . . .

Capt. Serdal


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

congrats on a superb watch captain|>


----------



## serdal23 (May 15, 2011)

Thank you very much for your very kind words, my friend.

Its condition is too pristine for me to wear. I am keeping it in its box ;-)

Very best regards to you all . . .

Serdal


----------

